# Micromax FunBook Review



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/j9ruY.jpg



Micromax is one Indian brand that doing good market along with other big International brand. Entry level Dual-Sim and Android phone is selling like hot cakes everywhere.
Their Super-phone series has good response among consumer too. But recently, they also enter into the tablet market by launching their first Android Tablet called Micromax Funbook. Its looks similar to Chinese tablet Ployer momo9 but in terms of dimension and size, they are not similar.  The Dimensions of Ployer momo9  is  122 x 197 x 12.7 mm and of Funbook is  122 x 192 x 10 mm, i.e. the Funbook is only 10mm thick, so that is a lot of difference, Thickness plays a major role  here. Ok, let’s look into specs first

*Specification:-*

•	1.2GHz  Cortex A8 Processor 
•	512MB RAM
•	7 inch capacitive touch screen with 800*480 pixel resolution and 16:9 Aspect Ratio
•	Pinched zoom option
•	Dual Mail 400 - 2D/3D graphics processor for multimedia processing
•	Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich Operating system
•	WiFi and 3G connection through dongle (it supports only Tata Photon as if for now)
•	4 GB Onboard storage
•	Expandable Storage Capacity of 32 GB 
•	0.3 MP Primary Camera
•	Battery: 2800 mah
•	Video Formats Supported: MPEG2, MPEG4, AVI, WMV, 3GP, MOV, MKV, RM, RMVB
•	Audio Formats Supported: MP3, WMA, FLAC, WAV
•	HDMI: Yes
•	Other Connectivity Features: 3G Dongle Support Via USB
•	USB: Yes, USB 2.0
•	Dimensions: 122 x 192 x 10 mm
•	Weight: 360 g

*Pros:-*
Attractive price tag
1.2 GHz fast processor
Dual Mali 400 Graphics chip
Multi-touch LCD touch screen
Bright colorful screen
Google Android Ice-cream sandwich OS
Google Play Market
2160P player capability
Sleek looks
WIFI
Expandable memory (upto 32GB with micro-sd card)
Stock music player
HDMI port to connect to your HDTV or Monitor
Live wallpapers
Ebook reader

*Cons:-*

Below average battery, only 2800 mah (too less for 7" inch display)
No Bluetooth / GPS
Bloat wares
No other dongle support, other than Tata Photon
Mediocre screen resolution
Average viewing angles
0.3 Mp camera (But the quality is good)
No earphone bundle

*The Package*
*i.imgur.com/RSFZe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HzRFG.jpg

The box is somewhat, I never seen it before. It’s like triangular looking box which contain a hard cover and foam, securing the tablet. Another box contains the accessories. It comes up with charger, USB cable and OTG cable. No earphones or HDMI cables are bundles with it.


* Design and Build*

*i.imgur.com/q1wHq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/guUUr.jpg

When you first open the tablet from box, you will see the sheer beauty and how sleek and compact the fun book is.  So, the first impression is quite good for me. The design of this tab is taken from Chinese tab i.e.  Plover momo9 tablet. But its slimmer(than ployer momo)  at 10mm and lighter as well, at just 360gm. Micromax has used glossy LCD panel, which can cause reflection on light condition. 
*i.imgur.com/Jxd3U.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kCBXQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/X3t2P.jpg

Funbook has three hard button, Menu, Home and Back keys, which are physical in nature and offer good response and feel. The bottom side of the tablet has port that is micro-SD slot, HDMI slot, reset button, mini-USB that’s support OTG-USB device with help of converter, and power charging point. 
*i.imgur.com/nqqA5.jpg

This tablet can also be charge with Pc/Laptop with USB cable bundled. The upper most part of the tab has power-on button and volume rocker key. Speaker is there on backside. So in terms of build and Design, it’s quite appealing.
*i.imgur.com/DPPgL.jpg


* Display*

*i.imgur.com/Jm76j.jpg

The screen is 7” inch capacitive multi-touch with pinch-zoom feature with 800X480 Pixels resolution, its quite too less for 7” inch screen but still we can’t complain as the price is too less. The touch response is like butter, and the pinch-zoom also works perfectly in photos, e-book and websites too. Screen is bright and color is so vibrant somehow near real like. With 30% brightness it’s enough for me to use it. Movie watching experience also good in this device. Also live wallpaper looks uber cool.
Altogether, a good screen by Micromax.



* Operating System*

*i.imgur.com/vSl77.png
A familiar looking interface of Android 4.0 greets us when you power on the device for  the first time. The have changed the android logo with Funbook logo in Boot screen. This of course looks quite good.  ICS 4.0 comes with Funbook is not much customized  by Micromax. 
*i.imgur.com/Gm8Dm.png

The freshness is there; you can  install or uninstall any application from setting. Only the useless app. given by the MM like Mstore, games or movies can't be removed don't know why. You have 5 home screen to put your favorite app. 
*i.imgur.com/bk5L6.png


You can put also widgets or bookmark in it. The only difference between   Android 3.2 and 4.0 is the later is more stable and consume less battery compared to his predecessor.
*i.imgur.com/JE9ET.png

* Under the Hood *

*i.imgur.com/wwAHc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uLol1.jpg


This tablet comes with Allwinner A10 SOC with 512 MB DDR3 ram and Dual- Mali 400 GPU.  It has the distinction of having the highest bang-per-buck ratio of any SoC available. This SOC costs only 7$ at China but, it can easily beat Intel Atom by quite margin. With the help of Mali-400 GPU it can also play 1080P video and games  without any problem.


*Here's the key feature of Allwinner A10 SOS*

VPU (Video Processing Unit)
        HD Video Decoding (Super HD 2160P/3D Film)
        Support all popular video formats, including VP8, AVS, H. 264 AVC, VC-1, MPEG-1/2/4, …
        HD Video Encoding (H.264 High Profile)
        Support encoding in H.264 format
    DPU (Display Processing Unit)
        MULTI-CHANNEL HD displays
        Built-in HDMI
         LCD interfaces: CPU, RGB, LVDS up to Full HD
    Memory
        DDR2,DDR3 SDRAM, 32-bit
        SLC/MLC/TLC/DDR NAND
    Connectivity
        USB2.0 Port
     The operating system can be booted from NAND flash,  SPI NOR flash, SD Card.


* Internet browser*
[YOUTUBE]JskhcNXbfN8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]iPWThC6ZJ1s[/YOUTUBE]

Browsing through the stock browser is not very pleasant experience. Although sites opens quickly thanks to my speedy BSNL broadband, but page scrolling is somewhat not fluid and unresponsive. The pinch-zoom also doesn’t work very well. To solve this issue, I downloaded Dolphin HD from Google Play. As I thought, this browser solved my every problem that I faced with the stock browser. Every page opens and scroll smoothly like Butter-scotch ice cream. Pinch-zoom also works like charm. 


*Video Playback*

[YOUTUBE]1z7nBm4OKO0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cgrEG7qfNf8[/YOUTUBE]
Thanks to the Mali 400 gpu chip and fast 1.2 GHZ processor, every High- Def video play by this device is like child play. Whether it is 720P or 1080P every video playback is like grease smooth, there's is no lag al all. The super-hd player app. given in the tab supports multi-format video files, subtitle is also supported. So, you don't need to encode your favorite movies or video files. Just copy it to your memory card and enjoy. It can also be used as portable media player.

*
 E-book Reader*

*i.imgur.com/ueD1l.jpg


This tablet can also be used as e-book reader like kindle. The only difference between these devices is kindle uses e-ink technology black-n-white display whereas Fun book has plain LCD display. E-ink e-book reader is more soothing to our eyes and long hour reading creates no problem. But for LCD screen, long hours reading is not recommended.
For those who are looking for dedicated e-book reader buying something like Kindle is recommended otherwise Fun Book is not bad choice. There are three app. given with this device for reading eBook.
They are Adobe reader, Aldiko, and Documents to Go. Among this three, Document to go is more responsible and better in overall performance. Pinch-zoom also works better with DTG. Although Aldiko app.  is more suited for formats like, .epub and so on. So, as e-book reader fun book doesn't disappoint.  We can also edit and create word, excel and PowerPoint documents in Document to go app.
[YOUTUBE]AgRMtVq3pPQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mEnp5tvBBKw[/YOUTUBE]




* Gaming*

[YOUTUBE]sf7Uyi__ppU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DkWp1NxWtoY[/YOUTUBE]
I have tested few games like Temple Run, Raging Thunder 2, Air Attack HD, and last not least Angry Bird Space. Again Dual- Mali 400 came into play for these games. All games run without any hiccups or lag. G sensor also helped for few games like Temple Run, Air Attack HD and Raging 
*i.imgur.com/dDmsA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ki1PL.jpg

Thunder 2. G-sensor is very responsive detects my every move quickly and accurately. 
*i.imgur.com/gzzAo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FcByA.jpg

Air Attack is a HD game which runs fine in this device too. 
 Playing game on this device is so fun and addictive, you will never notice how fast the time will past.
*i.imgur.com/DC8zv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/h0OMt.jpg


*Connectivity*

*i.imgur.com/Zq6o0.jpg

This tab supports wifi and 3G dongle via USB. As for now only Tata Photon dongle is supported by this device. Although future updates can fix this problem 
I think micromax has used some software to restrict other 3G dongle.  WIFI on this device is very fast and its range is also good. It can catch good signal from long distance. 


* Camera*

*i.imgur.com/OTjp5.jpg
Camera is only 0.3Mp which is VGA in nature on paper. But the actual quality is far better than mentioned in the specs. Its photo quality is similar to 1.3Mp. 
*i.imgur.com/I8zbF.jpg

Video recording facility is also there. Still camera has setting like zooming, white balance, exposure. It has also ready to shot setting also Incandescent, Daylight, and Cloudy which makes shooting easy and convenient. Video camera also has same white balance setting along with Time lapse interval mode. So overall the camera is quite good.

* Ports *
*i.imgur.com/Zq6o0.jpg

It has micro-USB port, HDMI port, micro-SD slot (expandable up to 32GB). You can connect pen drive with the help converted cable. I have tried connecting  portable Hard disk but it didn’t working, the power goes off immediately whenever I try connecting it. With the help of HDMI cable (not included) we can connect it to HD TV to see our favorite movie.

* Benchmark*

*i.imgur.com/fh0yY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nnxiV.jpg
 I have used An Tutu Benchmark and Neocore to test the device. In AnTuTu it got 2947 scores which are indeed a good score for this cheap device. 
*i.imgur.com/WkiMr.jpg

And in Neocore which is more of GPU dependant benchmark and it got around 57.8 FPS. So, we can see how powerful the Mali-400 gpu is and this score totally proved it.

[YOUTUBE]oM44FwvO4Wc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cWzkNpdwNLg[/YOUTUBE]

* Battery Life:*
[YOUTUBE]ncLpTeFoh-Q[/YOUTUBE]

Battery life on this device is not that good. Micromax has provided only 2800 mAh of battery which is very less for 7” inch display to run. Still, we can’t ask more as the price of the device is too less. 
On average use like browsing with wifi on and listing to music it gives around 3.5 hours of battery life. You can also watch full movie also  but before, don’t forget to full charge it. Charge the device for around 6 hours before using for first time.



*Verdict *
Micromax Funbook is the most feature packed tablet at this affordable price segment. It has every feature that a student or working professional needs for their daily life. What makes this tablet hit is its cheap price and powerful hardware. So, if your purpose is reading ebook, watching movie, and surfing internet then nothing comes close to this device. Or if you want to try android then also this device doesn’t disappoints

*i.imgur.com/cIHi9.jpg

I will give this device *8/10 * for affordable and awesome performer.
*
I forget to tell the price of this device, its only Rs.6499/-*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice Review Tenida


----------



## vickybat (Apr 21, 2012)

Excellent detailed review tenida.  Got a bit tempted again to buy it after reading your review but have to resist a bit as i'm saving up for that DSLR.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow.. Nice review mate!

Sad to hear that there's no headphones bundled. But with this price, it could rather be a positive point, since they have given an option to buy one depending on our budget.

And score above 57 on neocore is indeed good! 

Thanks for review!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 21, 2012)

mouth watering review. Thanks


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ That I actually I have to agree! Since the only thing that went into my mind while going across the pics was to immediately buy the tab!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice review indeed.
Also do mention what additional features would have made that score 10/10.

The battery is what really concerns me. From the specs i hoped it might have 3.5kmA battery.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Apr 21, 2012)

Great Review. Will be of great help to prospective buyers. good job. Still thinking though whether to buy this or wait for other tabs to come.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks all appreciating my review. So, my hard work paid dividend


----------



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice review out there. Repped.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 22, 2012)

Great Review

Thanks for sharing 

Just wanted to know Howz typing on this tablet?


----------



## azzu (Apr 22, 2012)

Great review mate...
hit the Point Perfectly..


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 22, 2012)

I am aware of the hard work you had put into this! Great review maan! Fab!  Good to be reading this, before i open the packaging of the device tomorrow, which is waiting for me at my home!  Neat work tenida


----------



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Great Review
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Just wanted to know Howz typing on this tablet?


Thanks mate 
Typing on this device is very fluid thanks to multi-touch capacitive screen



varunparakh said:


> I am aware of the hard work you had put into this! Great review maan! Fab!  Good to be reading this, before i open the packaging of the device tomorrow, which is waiting for me at my home!  Neat work tenida



Yes, you are totally correct. Al-least the hard work paid off, thanks to friends like you 



azzu said:


> Great review mate...
> hit the Point Perfectly..



Thanks mate 



Sarath said:


> Nice review out there. Repped.



Thanks 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice Review Tenida



Thank You


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 22, 2012)

nice and simple now i am eager to buy this .....now i have to do cost cutting to this tab


----------



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Excellent detailed review tenida.  Got a bit tempted again to buy it after reading your review but have to resist a bit as i'm saving up for that DSLR.



Thanks buddy for praising the review  
Buy what you like the most. 



Vyom said:


> Wow.. Nice review mate!
> 
> Sad to hear that there's no headphones bundled. But with this price, it could rather be a positive point, since they have given an option to buy one depending on our budget.
> 
> ...



Thanks Vyom 
Yeah you are right about that, price is just mouth watering 



saswat23 said:


> Nice review indeed.
> Also do mention what additional features would have made that score 10/10.
> 
> The battery is what really concerns me. From the specs i hoped it might have 3.5kmA battery.



Thanks Saswat 
Battery is not very bad. 3-4 hours is really good for this tab, we can't ask for more as the price is within 7K. We can't find even good android phone in this range.



Dark_Knight said:


> Great Review. Will be of great help to prospective buyers. good job. Still thinking though whether to buy this or wait for other tabs to come.



Thanks mate 



avichandana20000 said:


> mouth watering review. Thanks



Thanks Avida 



Blue Ripazah said:


> nice and simple now i am eager to buy this .....now i have to do cost cutting to this tab



Thanks


----------



## mrintech (Apr 22, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Thanks mate
> Typing on this device is very fluid thanks to multi-touch capacitive screen



Thanks 

Have fun with funbook


----------



## dan4u (Apr 22, 2012)

Great Review , I guess a better battery would've given it a 10/10.


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice work with reveiw.
 If it had phone and sim facility, It'd be 10/10 for me.
Still worth buying!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

a very nicely written review Tenida  keep the videos in a spoiler tag


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 22, 2012)

Really nice review tenida bhai..yeah gud battery backup and sim facility could have given it 10/10.But its value for money ,we cant expect cake at price of toffee..


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2012)

Review is good. 

But I don't feel like buying this at all. I don't like the idea of tablets and the word micromax puts me off to no end.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 22, 2012)

yes i too not was interested before not now coz i was thinking to use this for entertaining purpose in long train journeys coz of its battery life...and main reason no sim card slot/facility there would be no wifi/3g/cdma everywhere but 2g is everywhere descent enough for surfing this forum so 2g was a must...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Great Review , I guess a better battery would've given it a 10/10.



Thanks and you are right about that. 



iSLaND said:


> Nice work with reveiw.
> If it had phone and sim facility, It'd be 10/10 for me.
> Still worth buying!



Thanks, Tablet with sim facility doesn't came cheap. Only Samsung Galaxy tab has that facility which costs sky-high.



pkkumarcool said:


> Really nice review tenida bhai..yeah gud battery backup and sim facility could have given it 10/10.But its value for money ,we cant expect cake at price of toffee..



Thanks and yes good battery would have got 10/10 



Krow said:


> Review is good.
> 
> But I don't feel like buying this at all. I don't like the idea of tablets and the word micromax puts me off to no end.



Thanks


----------



## Cilus (Apr 22, 2012)

Tenida, really nice review. I like the facts like
i. It is very informative
ii. Detailed as almost everything is explained with Photo and videos.
iii. Almost all the aspects have been covered.
iv. One thing I really like is the fact that it is very much unbiased. Normally people get sentimental while reviewing their own product.

Good Job. Now I think we can expect a review of V6GT CPU cooler from you. 

PS: Rep = Rep+1


----------



## R2K (Apr 22, 2012)

One of the best detailed reviews ever came up in this forum. Good work !! 
Still I can't believe how are they selling a tab with this much features for just Rs 6500/-
Even mobile phones with 5 % of those features/hardware in this tab cost more than 6.5k
There must sure be some catch somewhere !! 
But still wonderful review and nice purchase.Congrats


----------



## srm_harish (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*

Hi Guys, i am new to this forum. First of all thanks to all of your suggestions on buying Micro max Fun Book. I ordered from Snap deal and i got my Tablet 2 days back. Service of the Snap deal is awesome they delivered the product within 1 day (I am in Chennai). 

I am Coming to the point directly. Here i am going to share my experience of using the tablet.

I do not want to tell about the specification, but i want to really comment on the tablet.

Tablet is awesome with ICS. I do not have any negative to say about this tablet. All the things are working fine including pinch zoom in Web Browser.

Important thing.. Most of them are thinking that this tablet will support only Tata Docomo. But this will support Reliance Netconnect+ also...

Yes guys, what i am saying is true, i tried with my reliance netconnect + and it is working fine.. even now i am messaging from the Tablet only with reliance netconnect +.

Will tell you how to do that.

1. Go to Settings--> Slect More--> then Mobile Networks
2. Enable Mobile network and also enable data while roaming.
3. With the given Extension card for connecting the USB port connect your Reliance.
4. Click on the Mobile networks, in that you can see "TATA" with the dial number #777.
5. Click that, it will go inside that option,
6. Then Scroll to the user name and password section.
7. Select and enter your user name and password of your Reliance(ie. MDN Number)
8. Then save and come out.

You will then automatically connected to the internet with the Reliance data card.

Enjoy... Happy Browsing.

Let me know your comments on this. If you have any Queries pls let me know


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice review Tenida.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 22, 2012)

srm_harish, Thanks for the analysis. 
Tenida, could you check that in your tablet and tell us if it's working or not. If it works then that is really a superb news as it increases the value of the tablet by a huge margin.


----------



## dr.pam (Apr 23, 2012)

@sm_harish - thanks for the option of using reliance..i tried using it.. ireached upto step 7 entering the mdn nos..but m not able to save as m not getting an option to save n exit..pls help..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

@Tenida: I'm not sure if I'm supposed to ask this, what about the radiation level ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 23, 2012)

has anyone tired custom roms on it...


----------



## srm_harish (Apr 23, 2012)

Dr. Pam, there will not be any save button, after typing the user name and password, press back and check your status bar.. you will see 3G signal bar over there and the it will get automatically connected


----------



## dr.pam (Apr 23, 2012)

one more query..i am using a xp-sp3 laptop..funbook is not being recognized by my pc..how to transfer files?


----------



## GadgetGeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Tenida, you had mentioned in one of your early comments that the device has a lot of bloatware / unnecessary data... can you please post process of removing all the bloatware on funbook? Will be helpful to andriod noobs like myself


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



srm_harish said:


> Hi Guys, i am new to this forum. First of all thanks to all of your suggestions on buying Micro max Fun Book. I ordered from Snap deal and i got my Tablet 2 days back. Service of the Snap deal is awesome they delivered the product within 1 day (I am in Chennai).
> 
> I am Coming to the point directly. Here i am going to share my experience of using the tablet.
> 
> ...





Guys, this has to be the biggest find of the tablet.  I am writing this from my tabet, which is directly connected to my data card with  the cable I have got with funbook It is an unlocked idea net setter  device, Huawei E1550 to be very precise. And with an aircel sim inside.

Trust me guys, this tab does suport more or less all the common datacards,. Thanks a ton to srm harish for the steps. An 8/10 device just became a 9/10 one. Go on and try out with your data card.

As of the photon + we have 5 plans to choose frm and need  topay 500+100 toget the device and plans from 250 to 900 per month to choose from.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



varunparakh said:


> Guys, this has to be the biggest find of the tablet.  I am writing this from my tabet, which is directly connected to my data card with  the cable I have got with funbook It is an unlocked idea net setter  device, Huawei E1550 to be very precise. And with an aircel sim inside.
> 
> Trust me guys, this tab does suport more or less all the common datacards,. Thanks a ton to srm harish for the steps. An 8/10 device just became a 9/10 one. Go on and try out with your data card.
> 
> As of the photon + we have 5 plans to choose frm and need  topay 500+100 toget the device and plans from 250 to 900 per month to choose from.



Good news man


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2012)

Excellent find Srm_harish
will try it out as soon as get my netsetter..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 23, 2012)

Every one here with funbook try datacard you have and post here it will be good for others


----------



## arescool (Apr 23, 2012)

Phewww ......... this thread made me more and more temped towards buying this tab...
Just trying to resist as I already have "Playbook".... 

But if few more people confirm here that this device is working with any data card then I am going to order it tomorrow


----------



## techlover (Apr 23, 2012)

All the people who have got this tablet ..please tell me ...how durable does this tablet look? ....I mean how much can we expect it to last if we use it regularly ..micromax mobiles don't have a good reputation when it comes to durability of the product ..has this tablet improved something?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 23, 2012)

techlover said:


> All the people who have got this tablet ..please tell me ...how durable does this tablet look? ....I mean how much can we expect it to last if we use it regularly ..micromax mobiles don't have a good reputation when it comes to durability of the product ..has this tablet improved something?



Its build quality is good enough for daily use. And no body can tell how much an electronics product can last, its totally depend upon the owner, how well they care their tablet.


----------



## dr.pam (Apr 23, 2012)

@srm_harish - 
thanks a lot am able to use reliance netconnect in full speed on funbook!
pls help in transferring the files from funbook to laptop n vice versa!


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 23, 2012)

Plus 1 to what tenida has mentioned, the user will decide the lfe span.

Btw guys, I have a couple of questions.
1. Where on eartf will I get a cover for funbook, atleast a pouch until mmx releases the cover,
2. Chrome does not start, dolphin quits by itself sometimes.
3. Touch  does not work properly while on charging.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ 
1) Budget for pouch/cover?
2) Just try to hard reset the tablet
3) Don't install plenty of resource hogging application.

Wow I am very happy 

*i.imgur.com/LTZLa.png


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 23, 2012)

A good cover is all I want, within 1k max.
If I hard reset the tab, I'll loose all the apps I hvdownloaded, its a pain dwldng apps on a mediocre connection.

Congos for a pr1 feat


----------



## ritvij (Apr 24, 2012)

very nicely written tenida.. you are seriously messing up with our minds..
what are the photon charges?? is it a 3g sim?
i know that this is offtopic,, but can anyone tell me that do i really need a tablet?? 
PS: Tenida.. won't it be nice that you do an article on this.. after your experience with a tablet.. do general users like us still need a tab if we have a good smart phone.


----------



## adihegde (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys I am plannin to buy this champ....please tell me hows the web browsing on this device....is it worth the money...can we use custom rom on this? is tata photon giving gud data plans for this device,,,thanks in advance


----------



## Tenida (Apr 24, 2012)

dr.pam said:


> one more query..i am using a xp-sp3 laptop..funbook is not being recognized by my pc..how to transfer files?



Just download the android driver from web and update the driver from device manager. If the tablet is not detected at all, then might be the cable is faulty. My tab's usb cable from micromax was faulty, now using my LG mobile's cable.


----------



## arescool (Apr 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Just download the android driver from web and update the driver from device manager. If the tablet is not detected at all, then might be the cable is faulty. My tab's usb cable from micromax was faulty, now using my LG mobile's cable.



Guys ... dont worry about data transfer using data cable.
I find AirDroid as the best way to transfer data over wifi. Its slow though.
But Better then the hassles of wire.


----------



## satswid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the informative review dear.

Just a question. I am hearing allegations that Funbook does not have a built-in mic.
Can you test it and reply?


----------



## arescool (Apr 24, 2012)

@Tenida & others ... I am getting a little confused between 
VeeDee D10s & MM Funbook.... 

Can you please suggest which one to go with ?


----------



## satswid (Apr 24, 2012)

arescool said:


> @Tenida & others ... I am getting a little confused between
> VeeDee D10s & MM Funbook....
> 
> Can you please suggest which one to go with ?



I think both of them have same chinese hardware


----------



## arescool (Apr 24, 2012)

satswid said:


> I think both of them have same chinese hardware



Even I got to know this through this thread only . But there are some pros in favor of VeeDee D10s like :
1. No Hard button , only onscreen.
2. No bloatwares, Raw ICS.
3. 2 USB ports, (1 direct one + 1 micro USB )

Please give any cons or any other pros that I might be missing .


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 25, 2012)

nice review TeniDa ! repped. sure you are enjoying the company of your new buddy.


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 25, 2012)

arescool said:


> @Tenida & others ... I am getting a little confused between
> VeeDee D10s & MM Funbook....
> 
> Can you please suggest which one to go with ?



Purchased Veedee D10 finally today from ebay after so much thinking for my friend (My friend asked me to buy Tab for him, he just told me budget and he trust my decision)


----------



## dan4u (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys who want to buy VeeDee tabs, make sure its VeeDee D10e and not VeeDee D10. The D10e comes with capacitive touch buttons while the D10 comes with hardware buttons. There are some spec differences too, I'm not sure  what they are exactly, but do check it out.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 26, 2012)

srm_harish said:


> Dr. Pam, there will not be any save button, after typing the user name and password, press back and check your status bar.. you will see 3G signal bar over there and the it will get automatically connected



Srm harsh, as i had posted, with the help of the given steps, i was able to connect my datacard, but now after i have factory reseted, the device, when i try to enter, name and apn (as i had done before) it is asking for MCC MNC nos(previously it had not asked of anything of the sort) as well, after googling a bit, i found 405-806 to be the nos, bt even after putting these, it does not save

Any idea ?


EDIT

S O L V E D


----------



## arescool (Apr 26, 2012)

manoj_299 said:


> Purchased Veedee D10 finally today from ebay after so much thinking for my friend (My friend asked me to buy Tab for him, he just told me budget and he trust my decision)



Manoj, can you compare the performance and specs of veedee d10s with Funbook... So that I can make my decision. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## srm_harish (Apr 26, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Srm harsh, as i had posted, with the help of the given steps, i was able to connect my datacard, but now after i have factory reseted, the device, when i try to enter, name and apn (as i had done before) it is asking for MCC MNC nos(previously it had not asked of anything of the sort) as well, after googling a bit, i found 405-806 to be the nos, bt even after putting these, it does not save
> 
> Any idea ?



Hi varunparakh 

I think after resetting all the default settings are changing.. I will post my setting to you so that you can cross check with yours


----------



## satswid (Apr 26, 2012)

I am now feeling that NXG XTab A10 4GB is a much better option

NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd

Price is 5690/- with shipping

Benefits of Xtab A10 over Funbook:
Processor : Cortex A8 1.5 GHz
Many dongles supported
No bloatwares
A bit heavier

All the other features matches with Funbook.

Here's the detailed review:*www.gogi.in/xtab-a10-tablet-unboxing-review-video.html
What say guys??


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 27, 2012)

arescool said:


> Manoj, can you compare the performance and specs of veedee d10s with Funbook... So that I can make my decision.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I dont have the product right now but I can give some detail by google.

*Highlights* Micromax Funbook vs VeeDee D10

- 1.2 GHz Dual Core Cortex A8 Processor vs *Cortex A8, 1.5 Ghz (+1 for Veedee D10)*
- 512MB RAM (Same on both)
- Dual Mali 400 GPU vs Dual Mali-400 2D/3D graphics *its same*
- VGA Camera vs *1.3 MP Camera (+1 for D10)*
- 4GB On-Board Memory vs *8 GB Storage (+1 for D10)*
- 2800mAh Battery vs *3800MAH (one of important, Again +1 for D10)*
- Only Tata photon Modem Support vs *D10 Modem support List - E173, E1731, E1732, E353, UMG 1831. (+1 for D10)*
- No Headphone in bundle vs *Headphone comes with bundle*

Wait for pics when my unit arrives


----------



## Tenida (Apr 27, 2012)

[/COLOR]





manoj_299 said:


> I dont have the product right now but I can give some detail by google.
> 
> *Highlights* Micromax Funbook vs VeeDee D10
> 
> ...



Replied in *green*


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 27, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Srm harsh, as i had posted, with the help of the given steps, i was able to connect my datacard, but now after i have factory reseted, the device, when i try to enter, name and apn (as i had done before) it is asking for MCC MNC nos(previously it had not asked of anything of the sort) as well, after googling a bit, i found 405-806 to be the nos, bt even after putting these, it does not save
> 
> Any idea ?
> 
> ...



How solved? Same problem here.


----------



## satswid (Apr 27, 2012)

Tenida said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Replied in *green*



I agree buddy, and the ever-growing popularity of Funbook is a very good point.
We are getting many videos of doing xyz on Funbook in youtube.

Another plus points for Funbook would be:
1. It is from a known brand 'Micromax'.
2. It has received mostly positive reviews everywhere.
3. I went through some reviews, which suggested its performance to be far superior than D10 and Zinc tablets.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys is it possible to detach the funbook batteries ? maybe use a higher mah battery instead.. I already have one of these, will it be compatible to funbook ?
Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Choiix C-2021-W1S0 Power Fort 5600 mAh Rechargeable Battery: Battery Charger


----------



## manoj_299 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys is it possible to detach the funbook batteries ? maybe use a higher mah battery instead.. I already have one of these, will it be compatible to funbook ?
> Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Choiix C-2021-W1S0 Power Fort 5600 mAh Rechargeable Battery: Battery Charger




But its look like external battery which u can use as external charger.

For internal battery u can use any lithium battery pic the output of 3.7 volts. And the mAh completely on ur budget (the hugger the mAh the hugger the battery backup plus the higher price) and please don't forget to check the size of battery that if it fits or not inside the space for battery.


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2012)

arescool said:


> pros in favor of VeeDee D10s like :
> 1. No Hard button , only onscreen.


That depends on your own taste , i pretty much like the hardware buttons on Funbook


arescool said:


> 2. No bloatwares, Raw ICS.


can be easily done with the funbook within 30 mins of time..this shudnt be deciding factor for buying vedee over funbook


arescool said:


> 3. 2 USB ports, (1 direct one + 1 micro USB )


trust me having a microUSB connector to connect USB devices is much better than a dedicated one on the tablet ( cause of aesthetic issues) 

And mainly funbook looks alot better than veede ( especially the midnight black one )


----------



## Tenida (Apr 28, 2012)

@Azzu- You got the midnight black version from snapdeal?? Can you post some pics of it, as I haven't found any  pics of it on entire internet.


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2012)

^ Yep , Got it from Letsbuy..
will post soon .
i dont have a dongle nor a wifi connection to connect my funbook to internet..
so iam unable to check its all features..(waiting to buy a good wifi router  )


----------



## ritvij (Apr 28, 2012)

1azzu-- check serpent16's bazaar post.. he had a router on sale.. btw, you must have got a photon dongle with the funbook???


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2012)

^ na.. the photon dongle isnt provided with the Box..
a coupon is provided , so that u can visit nearest Tata dealer and get a dongle with paying 500rs* and also plan charges..


----------



## gyathishkumar (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*

hi,
 im using reliance data card model zte ac2737. i cannot connect my data card with my funbook. Pls help

Thanks
Yathish


----------



## gyathishkumar (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



srm_harish said:


> Hi Guys, i am new to this forum. First of all thanks to all of your suggestions on buying Micro max Fun Book. I ordered from Snap deal and i got my Tablet 2 days back. Service of the Snap deal is awesome they delivered the product within 1 day (I am in Chennai).
> 
> I am Coming to the point directly. Here i am going to share my experience of using the tablet.
> 
> ...



HI, 

I'm using reliance datacard(model no: zte ac2737). But i couldn connect it with my fun book. i can not find anything in the mobile networks. can u pls provide the settings in tata such as mcc etc., which are there under mobile networks. 

Thanks
yathish


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 29, 2012)

satswid said:


> I am now feeling that NXG XTab A10 4GB is a much better option
> 
> NXG Electronics Pvt Ltd
> 
> ...



I have the Xtab A10 (review sample) right now...let me know if you want to know anything...

first impressions: Pretty good tab, good screen not so great audio..battery is also fine, nothing to boast about..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Audio is not also good in Funbook too. Guess I've to depend on my pro alfa


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



gyathishkumar said:


> HI,
> 
> I'm using reliance datacard(model no: zte ac2737). But i couldn connect it with my fun book. i can not find anything in the mobile networks. can u pls provide the settings in tata such as mcc etc., which are there under mobile networks.
> 
> ...



Same here.. gone insane adding all MCC settings and everything...


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 29, 2012)

enticer86 said:


> How solved? Same problem here.



Just connect the data card first, then do as sms harsh has specified, 

Steps :

1. Plug in the device.
2. Go to Settings -> More -> Mobile Networks -> APN -> New APN (top right corner).
3. Enter any name for the connection, enter APN (connection specific).
4. If somehow it asks for MNC & MCC nos, then find your connection and location specific one's from here.
5. Press back & then click on the APN to connect (if it doesnt connect automatically!)

Good luck!


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 29, 2012)

Doesnt work


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



gyathishkumar said:


> HI,
> 
> I'm using reliance datacard(model no: zte ac2737). But i couldn connect it with my fun book. i can not find anything in the mobile networks. can u pls provide the settings in tata such as mcc etc., which are there under mobile networks.
> 
> ...





enticer86 said:


> Same here.. gone insane adding all MCC settings and everything...



This should solve : Most up to date list of MCC and MNC codes: mobile country codes ? mobile network codes


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



varunparakh said:


> Just connect the data card first, then do as sms harsh has specified,
> 
> Steps :
> 
> ...





varunparakh said:


> This should solve : Most up to date list of MCC and MNC codes: mobile country codes ? mobile network codes



Tried doing:
1. Inserted the Reliance NetConnect dongle (ZTE 2736)
2. Went to settings >more> Access point names> new apn> :
 Name : Rel
 APN : #777 (this is the dial in number that I see when I access datacard on  desktop
 MCC/MNC: 405/05 
 Username/Password : the usual username & password
3. After filling all these details, i use the back key (there is NO save option)
4. The APN screen is again blank. Does not show the APN that I just created.
5. The dongle LED blinks green, but still, no internet access!!!


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



enticer86 said:


> Tried doing:
> 1. Inserted the Reliance NetConnect dongle (ZTE 2736)
> 2. Went to settings >more> Access point names> new apn> :
> Name : Rel
> ...



Yeah, the back button should save it, if it doesnt, most probably your device hasnt been recognised (but since the green led blinks, that means, the device is ready to connect!! Kinda confusing)

I had been facing the same while trying to save the APN without connecting the device, but i was able to save the APN, after connecting the device!


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



varunparakh said:


> Yeah, the back button should save it, if it doesnt, most probably your device hasnt been recognised (but since the green led blinks, that means, the device is ready to connect!! Kinda confusing)
> 
> I had been facing the same while trying to save the APN without connecting the device, but i was able to save the APN, after connecting the device!



Just made a quick video using my cellphone. Please point out what I am doing wrong:
*MMX FB APN Settings  - YouTube*


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Audio is not also good in Funbook too. Guess I've to depend on my pro alfa


Get a Fiio E6 with that.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmm may be later


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



enticer86 said:


> Just made a quick video using my cellphone. Please point out what I am doing wrong:
> *MMX FB APN Settings  - YouTube*



#777 as APN ? :O (it should be the dialing number) 
Are you sure ? ? 

APN's are Access Point Names, for ex: mine for an aircel connection is Aircelgprs.

I googled a bit, read that for Reliance users 'rcomnet' is a common APN for gsm broadband users and is blank ie nothing for cdma broadband users.


----------



## batman (Apr 29, 2012)

Gud review...


----------



## copper (Apr 30, 2012)

Which datacards does this support?


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 30, 2012)

copper said:


> Which datacards does this support?


At present,only Tata Photon+


----------



## arescool (May 1, 2012)

copper said:


> Which datacards does this support?



many members in this thread have been able to use their other data cards with Fun Book, other than Tata Photon+, so go through the thread to find out the steps.


----------



## copper (May 1, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> At present,only Tata Photon+



Which modems?



arescool said:


> many members in this thread have been able to use their other data cards with Fun Book, other than Tata Photon+, so go through the thread to find out the steps.



I know but which modems are supported? Tried using EC1260 but it won't save APN, when clicking back button the page is blank.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 1, 2012)

Kickkass review dude!! Attention to detail is very very nice....!!

P.S. MSI sucks dude!


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Kickkass review dude!! Attention to detail is very very nice....!!
> 
> P.S. MSI sucks dude!



Thanks Lionking  

And yes Micromax rocks


----------



## Theodre (May 1, 2012)

I was considering on buying this one and was looking for the review, thanks 
Everything was perfect except for the battery life!! I fear after a 6-month continuous use we may have to carry the charger wherever we go


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I was considering on buying this one and was looking for the review, thanks
> Everything was perfect except for the battery life!! I fear after a 6-month continuous use we may have to carry the charger wherever we go



It gives around 6 hours battery when reading only ebook and 4 Hours with watching videos, internet surfing, games and listening to music. Battery backup getting better day by day.


----------



## enticer86 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



varunparakh said:


> #777 as APN ? :O (it should be the dialing number)
> Are you sure ? ?
> 
> APN's are Access Point Names, for ex: mine for an aircel connection is Aircelgprs.
> ...



Using NetConnect+ CDMA dongle. Funbook does not accept blank APN, and there is not option to provide the dialing number.


----------



## varunparakh (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



enticer86 said:


> Using NetConnect+ CDMA dongle. Funbook does not accept blank APN, and there is not option to provide the dialing number.



APN is 'rcomnet' without quotes. Even i am using a reliance 3g sim! 
Its the same.


----------



## enticer86 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



varunparakh said:


> APN is 'rcomnet' without quotes. Even i am using a reliance 3g sim!
> Its the same.



Why does it now work with mine..what all settings do u use?


----------



## johnpaul123 (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



enticer86 said:


> Tried doing:
> 1. Inserted the Reliance NetConnect dongle (ZTE 2736)
> 2. Went to settings >more> Access point names> new apn> :
> Name : Rel
> ...



hi im facing same problem

any solution on it guys ???


----------



## kartikoli (May 4, 2012)

repped for the superb review


----------



## psvlcrazy (May 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am using *mts mblaze*.Can you tell me how to connect mblaze to funbook?
tell me...


----------



## makimps (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



srm_harish said:


> Hi Guys, i am new to this forum. First of all thanks to all of your suggestions on buying Micro max Fun Book. I ordered from Snap deal and i got my Tablet 2 days back. Service of the Snap deal is awesome they delivered the product within 1 day (I am in Chennai).
> 
> I am Coming to the point directly. Here i am going to share my experience of using the tablet.
> 
> ...



Can you please let me know, if i can connect my BSNL EVDO datacard in Micromax Funbook


----------



## johnpaul123 (May 7, 2012)

other dongle didnt worked .. i just bought it week back and they ve changed some thing in APN


----------



## Tenida (May 8, 2012)

johnpaul123 said:


> other dongle didnt worked .. i just bought it week back and they ve changed some thing in APN



Just flash it to custom Rom. Then your problem will be solve.

*How to flash Micromax Funbook*


----------



## sid_xD (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



varunparakh said:


> Yeah, the back button should save it, if it doesnt, most probably your device hasnt been recognised (but since the green led blinks, that means, the device is ready to connect!! Kinda confusing)
> 
> I had been facing the same while trying to save the APN without connecting the device, but i was able to save the APN, after connecting the device!



1)first u will notice that in mobile services there will be no profile in apn
2)when u connect the device u will see that a profile named TATA will appear.
3)open the profile and put the required information.dont touch the mcc n mnc thing.just put username and password. In apn u will see that there is #777. keep is at it is.(IT WORKS AS RELIANCE NETCONNECT DOESNT HAVE APN ADRESS)
4)press back(IF u r unable to save press the menu button i.e physical button below home there u will find option save)
5)now click on the dot which is on left side of the tata profile. the dot will turn blue and after few sec the internet will be connected. u will see the range and all in notification area.


----------



## biswajit2k (May 14, 2012)

I tried instructions given by srm_harish and varunparakh but I"m still not able to connect my Reliance Netconnect Broadband+ data-card. I do not see the Reliance/Tata in the menu under "mobile networks" when I connect. Also I tried creating new APN and saving (with the menu from physical menu button) but that APN doesn't reappear. If anyone can help more that'll be great!


----------



## shraone (May 16, 2012)

Dear Tenida,

This is the best detailed review ever that i came accros so far... 
thanks for making it.

and also i wanted to know can i get This Funbooks Default rom any where... the thing is i had its backup and it seems i lost it now... 

can u help?


----------



## MegaMind (May 16, 2012)

Well detailed.. Great!


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Well detailed.. Great!



Thanks Megamind


----------



## KedarKulkarni (May 17, 2012)

Very nice and informative review. Thanks lot.

I have very basic question. I do not have any 3 G dongle/netconnect. I have a BSNL broadband with WIFI modem. Can this network be directly used over Funbook. Is this direct connection feasible?

-Kedar Kulkarni


----------



## shraone (May 18, 2012)

KedarKulkarni said:


> Very nice and informative review. Thanks lot.
> 
> I have very basic question. I do not have any 3 G dongle/netconnect. I have a BSNL broadband with WIFI modem. Can this network be directly used over Funbook. Is this direct connection feasible?
> 
> -Kedar Kulkarni



@Kedar Kulkarni : Yes it is possible. i use BSNL BB on Digisol DG-BG4011N ADSL BB Router. Works like a charm 

and @all others : Please help me finding Micromax Funbook's Original ROM.


----------



## enticer86 (May 18, 2012)

biswajit2k said:


> I tried instructions given by srm_harish and varunparakh but I"m still not able to connect my Reliance Netconnect Broadband+ data-card. I do not see the Reliance/Tata in the menu under "mobile networks" when I connect. Also I tried creating new APN and saving (with the menu from physical menu button) but that APN doesn't reappear. If anyone can help more that'll be great!



Same here


----------



## techlover (May 18, 2012)

shraone said:


> @Kedar Kulkarni : Yes it is possible. i use BSNL BB on Digisol DG-BG4011N ADSL BB Router. Works like a charm
> (



Please post how were you able to connect it?


----------



## dingdong (May 22, 2012)

guys how is blackberry playbook compared to this.

I am planning to get a tablet just for timepass things mainly for reading stuffs.Video watching,music and surfing is also included.thats it.


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

dingdong said:


> guys how is blackberry playbook compared to this.
> 
> I am planning to get a tablet just for timepass things mainly for reading stuffs.Video watching,music and surfing is also included.thats it.



Blackberry Playbook has altogether different OS. In terms of hardware: 
PB wins. In App. support and OS: Funbook wins. In terms of affordability: FB. So FB is better than PB.
Don't buy PB because it has limited app support. Sooner or later your fun will be totally drain.


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 23, 2012)

Excellent review dude, .You cleared all my doubts, I will be buying the funbook on my birthday. Thanka a lot   .


----------



## azzu (May 23, 2012)

I have locked the device by entering wrong pattern in lock mode (my cousin did it  )
its asking for google account and pass , 
as the wifi is off on my funbook , iam unable to sign in ..
any other ways without hard reseting the funbook that i can get it to work ?


----------



## dingdong (May 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Blackberry Playbook has altogether different OS. In terms of hardware:
> PB wins. In App. support and OS: Funbook wins. In terms of affordability: FB. So FB is better than PB.
> Don't buy PB because it has limited app support. Sooner or later your fun will be totally drain.



I have read it has a poor internet connectivity except tata no other connection you can take.Even for  that you have to pay rs 500 per month.Now this is too much.Isnt there any cheaper services which we can connect?


----------



## azzu (May 23, 2012)

got my funbook locked with incorrect pattern inputs..
now as its not connected to internet thru wifi i cant sign in ..
i want to factory reset the Funbook.
so i hold option and power button and boot into recovery mode but iam unable to select the options there ( unable to move up and down with volume + , - keys , Although the keys are working perfectly , have checked it after turning it on..)
any help guys..
iam sitting with a perfectly looking but non -functional brick from last 24 hours tried all workarounds nothings working


----------



## dingdong (May 23, 2012)

azzu said:


> got my funbook locked with incorrect pattern inputs..
> now as its not connected to internet thru wifi i cant sign in ..
> i want to factory reset the Funbook.
> so i hold option and power button and boot into recovery mode but iam unable to select the options there ( unable to move up and down with volume + , - keys , Although the keys are working perfectly , have checked it after turning it on..)
> ...



so you mean to say i should not get this useless product?


----------



## azzu (May 23, 2012)

^ no i dont....
its a great product..and an awesome funmachine..
because of my basic idioticity i got it into this trouble..


----------



## dwelsten (May 25, 2012)

My funbook shut downs after few minutes i connect my photon dongle.
to restart it i need to attach a charger.
Please help what should i do?


----------



## thehacker_again (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Micromax FunBook Review - Using Reliance Netconnect+*



srm_harish said:


> Hi Guys, i am new to this forum. First of all thanks to all of your suggestions on buying Micro max Fun Book. I ordered from Snap deal and i got my Tablet 2 days back. Service of the Snap deal is awesome they delivered the product within 1 day (I am in Chennai).
> 
> I am Coming to the point directly. Here i am going to share my experience of using the tablet.
> 
> ...



When I open access point names after connecting my Reliance Netconnect+ dongle, nothing is shown there. TATA APN is shown only when a TATA photon+ is connected.
I tried creating a new APN, but after creation it doesn't show up. 
Please help.


----------



## thehacker_again (Jun 2, 2012)

dwelsten said:


> My funbook shut downs after few minutes i connect my photon dongle.
> to restart it i need to attach a charger.
> Please help what should i do?



Same problem with me.


----------



## vinayprasadv (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have ordered this MicroMax Funbook but as promised it didn't reached with 4GB internal storage but it got only 2GB of internal storage.

Can someone help me with this??


----------



## dwelsten (Jun 16, 2012)

How to copy / cut paste from USB external SD card / pendrive to a Micro SD card in funbook?
I could see the cut/copy option but could not find "paste" option anywhere.
Can someone who is having Micromax funbook help me on this?

Regards
Dwelsten


----------



## SKB (Jun 16, 2012)

Excellent review!! Very neatly explained everything. Just decided to go for FB. Cheers!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2012)

Good Device and a nice review Tenida 
I was actually going for a Allwinner based Android stick to use with my TV which costs ~5k, 
But looking at the price of Funbook, Looks like I have to change my decision. This device can be a good alternative to HDD Media players as it gives infinite options if you want to hook it to tv


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Good Device and a nice review Tenida
> I was actually going for a Allwinner based Android stick to use with my TV which costs ~5k,
> But looking at the price of Funbook, Looks like I have to change my decision. This device can be a good alternative to HDD Media players as it gives infinite options if you want to hook it to tv



Thanks buddy and yes it has HDMI port to connect to HDTV.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2012)

when you connect it to your TV, does it get rendered at 1080p or does the image get rendered at 800x480 and stretched to 1080p.. can anyone please verify, by using a browser on tv


----------



## vyral_143 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> when you connect it to your TV, does it get rendered at 1080p or does the image get rendered at 800x480 and stretched to 1080p.. can anyone please verify, by using a browser on tv



+1
Same question from me too.



Tenida said:


> Just flash it to custom Rom. Then your problem will be solve.
> 
> *How to flash Micromax Funbook*



I can not view this post


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 2, 2012)

vinayprasadv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have ordered this MicroMax Funbook but as promised it didn't reached with 4GB internal storage but it got only 2GB of internal storage.
> 
> Can someone help me with this??



Its normal

Hi Guys,
Any suggestions for 
7" Black Cover Case USB keyboard for android tablet (Brand New) Ipad Tablet MID | eBay
??


----------



## S_V (Jul 24, 2012)

@Tenida

Perfect Review mate.... Very useful info especially for the ones who considered to buy this device. Infact Your review made me to get one too.... usually I am not a fan of Tabs at all still I felt like that...

It's been 4 Months almost ...so What do you say? Is it Good and just as it is when Sealed opened? Do you see any issues after this time? Would be helpful if you answer to my questions..

Congrats once again and ALL THE BEST...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I am looking for a Tablet too and this one is tempting me.


----------



## msn (Aug 13, 2012)

@OP - Nice Review. Any idea as to how to get the Tata Photon Dongle alongwith this ? I read somewhere that we need to pay somewhere around 500/- for the photon plus device. Is that true ?


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 13, 2012)

@msn you will get a coupon inside the box which you must take to the tata photn plus provider in your area or i think it can also be done through online , steps are mentioned on the coupon to redeem the offer . yes u have to pay 500rs


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

I am facing a terrible issue with FB, the battery stats are goofed up, my funbook still gives me 4.5hrs on pdf reading, but the battery starts @ 100% and goes down to 60% after 4.5hrs and the tab shuts off, its a bug, but its not getting fixed, no battery calibration tool works, piece of $hit cheap tab. The battery is ok, the battery reporting to OS is goofed.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ Buddy i'm facing the same issue too.  It starts at 100 % and shuts off at 60% like you said.

Tab has lots of other issues too and i too agree that its a $hit tab. I will point out some apart from the above battery issue.

1. While charging, the touchscreen malfunctions when reading pdf's. Pinch to zoom too malfunctions.

2. I have a feeling i'm getting even lower battery backup. Mine does not exceed 3 hrs with extremely moderate usage like reading pdf's and music. Before calibration issue, tab was getting shut off at 25% battery which is pathetic.

3. Screen quality is actually below par and too washed out and contradicts what's being said in this review. (No offense to anybody) There are other tabs at this price range with much better display quality.

4.Tab overheats a lot even when playing small games like temple run.

5. Sometimes it feels like the ROM isn't optimized enough with the hardware. With 512mb ddr3 ram, its sluggish a lot of times.

Really dissapointed overall.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Buddy i'm facing the same issue too.  It starts at 100 % and shuts off at 60% like you said.
> 
> Tab has lots of other issues too and i too agree that its a $hit tab. I will point out some apart from the above battery issue.
> 
> ...


I had given my answers in red, this sucks, I'll give mine to my parents, can't even sell this piece of $hit. Want to claim rma but all the apps, pdf etc will be gone(can't restore, what  if the issue comes back).


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

My friend bought a Funbook, the looks are ok but the screen quality is disgusting. Battery is over with watching one 1080p movie.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> My friend bought a Funbook, the looks are ok but the screen quality is disgusting. Battery is over with watching one 1080p movie.


Oh, how I wish I could return it, or sell it, I'd be lucky to even get 5k for it, cr@p battery issues.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

The battery issue is too much, have to claim rma, dang.


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 14, 2012)

Manufacture called *A l*launched a product called *AB*. Company gives review sample to reviewer, and review said bang for bucks product. Manufacture again launched another version of *AB product* *revision 1.2*. But that model with latest revision found with some problem. Then people who bought the latest model AB 1.2ver curses the reviewer that the product is Sh!t , reviewer is sh!t blah blah... But is the fault really of a reviewer because he reviewed the original MODEL *AB* not with *revision 1.2*. So blame the manufacturer not the reviewer.

Peace


----------

